# What's your corner system?



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I think I'm wanting to switch from trim Tex glue on to t Tex mud on. Does anyone use their mud on bead? My other question is does anyone use those mud applicators that go on your corner box? 
Is worth while getting 3 or 4 of those (outside offset, bullnose etc) or is is more affordable to just get a hopper? Along with affordability, is there much of a difference in speed? 

Thanks 

GP


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying out the same system, from metal bead to NoCoat though, less mud, more durable, faster finish.

If you're gonna apply mud straight to the board, a mud tube looks to be the better setup, corner boxes run a bit awkward, that's what I've taken from forum posts here anyways, please correct me if I'm wrong. For offsets, depends how many you typicaly have on a job, I usually just run them by hand. Good luck on changing systems, looks like a major improvement over my old as well :thumbsup:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> I'm thinking of trying out the same system, from metal bead to NoCoat though, less mud, more durable, faster finish.
> 
> If you're gonna apply mud straight to the board, a mud tube looks to be the better setup, corner boxes run a bit awkward, that's what I've taken from forum posts here anyways, please correct me if I'm wrong. For offsets, depends how many you typicaly have on a job, I usually just run them by hand. Good luck on changing systems, looks like a major improvement over my old as well :thumbsup:


I have mud tube and inside applicators...they can quite cumbersome...I've seen vids where guys attach an applicator to their corner box and it seems to work pretty good. I'm just tired of the mess you get with the glue...not to mention the fights I have with staples that stick out past the bead...:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

getplastered said:


> I have mud tube and inside applicators...they can quite cumbersome...I've seen vids where guys attach an applicator to their corner box and it seems to work pretty good. I'm just tired of the mess you get with the glue...not to mention the fights I have with staples that stick out past the bead...:furious:


 I don't use the glue getplastered.

The Cp tube with bead applicator IMO is better than the mud box.

There are old post on this, but I guess our NEW forum search function don't work, so here's a few quick points.

You can use the angle box instead of the cp tube
Horizontal beads can get messy
Not to confuse you but, I load the beads/walls a lot on the low, and hit the high (or top few feet) with the cp tube and app. to me the roller is the all important tool.
too much walking with bead box IMO

For vinyl bead, I just use mud, no glue, and half coat it right away.
no staples, just mix some mad max or white glue with your mud.

there's lots of older threads on this, if you have the time to hunt for them:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Somthing to think about. The mud heads work realy well with the mud runner.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

getplastered said:


> I have mud tube and inside applicators...they can quite cumbersome...


It might be the particular tube &/or applicators you're using that are quite cumbersome. &/or it might be the way your trying to use them.

What's the tube and applicator brands you're using? Are you trying to start at the bottom and mud up? Or start from the top and mud down? Or start somewhere in the middle and mud one way, then start in the middle again and mud the other way?


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry, I wasn't specific enough....the inside app is not so much cumbersome as messy...it's the flat app that's more cumbersome...I use the red diamond I believe from bet...I think the flat app is can am...

My train of thought on the corner box was the leverage...I think it would be easier to push with both hands as opposed to push with one on ct and control with the other?

There are so many options...I guess what it boils down to is I have the tubes and the corner box...and I think the apps fit on both...so I guess I can judge for myself...but I think what I really wanted to know is are hoppers any better then using applicators? I have never used one.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

i found this vid for you getplastered, it's Tomg from tapepro, demonstrating the new mudset bead. You will get the basic idea. Except Tomg must have healthy shoulders, I start my runs from the middle instead. I use the cp tube, can-am applicator, and the bead roller that Tomg sent me to try (it's really good) to use on paper bead. This vid is the tools needed for the mudset beads so.......... enjoy:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I think 2buck means this clip





 
His one is of john luman being a gun with a finishpro taper.

Tapepros external roller has pivioting wheels, Its the best external roller there is (that i know of) It makes me wonder what there internal corner roller is like as that has pivioting wheels as well, It would find its own centre, I think its the only corner roller on the market like this.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

cazna said:


> I think 2buck means this clip
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA1zlmdiLXk
> 
> ...


I'll be trying out the mud on bead and roller courtesy of Trim-Tex. For the guys that run tubes for bead and finishing angles, which tube do you see as the most bang for your buck?


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Interesting...I do have an outside corner roller...think it's just for 90 not bullnose...

My question now is; which app is better? The one he's using in the vid or the ones from BTE/All Wall with the four wheels? And they do fit on the ct and the corner boxes am I right?

I hate to say but out of those three systems, the glue is the most work. And there is no way you could keep that roller working properly once it gets covered with that adhesive...it's messy stuff.

Thanks guys...


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> I'll be trying out the mud on bead and roller courtesy of Trim-Tex. For the guys that run tubes for bead and finishing angles, which tube do you see as the most bang for your buck?


I have a 24" and a 48"....gives you versatility in hard to reach areas like closets and long runs if you need it...ones a BTE and the other is a can am...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> I'll be trying out the mud on bead and roller courtesy of Trim-Tex. For the guys that run tubes for bead and finishing angles, which tube do you see as the most bang for your buck?


IMO, the can-am, then others talk of the Columbia, then the blue line (tapepro) think the tapepro holds the most mud, which is what I would be looking for in a tube.

Keep away from the white BTE one, lasted me about a year. but I always owned the can-am, you will get years out of them. Plus you can take them apart, and put more tension on the plunger, when they ware down:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> I'll be trying out the mud on bead and roller courtesy of Trim-Tex. For the guys that run tubes for bead and finishing angles, which tube do you see as the most bang for your buck?


I have the medium cam am, and the shorter cam am, Also a tapepro.

They all have there uses but the the tapepro is the big one, Much bigger than the cam ams, And solid as all hell, Its good, yes, But as i have smallerish hands holding it is a bit harder than the smaller can ams, But, it moves more mud, And it has a bigger offset nozzle which seems odd but works very well, I use the cornice heads and the tapepros better for them, Its a bit easier to push being bigger and it needs less filling, Not so sure about the ball for the handle though.

Short can ams good for tight spots, Medium cam ams also good. Never seen a BTE.

As for corner systems, I use a runner, 4 inch head then a 2, for finish


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> IMO, the can-am, then others talk of the Columbia,


Having run both Can-Am and Columbia, I'd put Columbia 1st. Those are the only 2 I've used, though.

The Can-Ams are tighter, but that works against you. The Columbias are tight enough, yet looser to the point where I can do things that would take more time and be harder with a Can-Am - eg. operate it smoothly and quite easily while using one hand only on the piston handle, when using a bead mud applicator or inside corner mud applicator on high areas. In the about 1 1/2 years I've owned my Columbia, I think it's paid for itself just because of the time savings.



2buckcanuck said:


> I always owned the can-am, you will get years out of them.


That's one point to consider. Speed, wear on body parts like shoulders, are a couple more.

Another one is that with the Columbia, I don't have to modify attachments to get them to fit - Can-am having a bigger ball size, to try to get you to use their attachments exclusively.

The Columbia tube's quality doesn't seem to be any slouch. And with them not being quite so tight, they Might last even longer than a Can-Am. But time will tell on that one, as the Columbia tubes are pretty new.

Maybe Aaron has some test results for their tubes, and maybe they compared them with such as Can-Am's for wear. Also maybe he has some lbs. force requirement differences results between their tube and others.



cazna said:


> I have the medium cam am, and the shorter cam am, Also a tapepro.
> 
> They all have there uses but the the *tapepro is the big one, Much bigger than the cam ams,* And solid as all hell, Its good, yes,* But as i have smallerish hands holding it is a bit harder* than the smaller can ams, But, it moves more mud, And it has a bigger offset nozzle which seems odd but works very well, I use the cornice heads and the tapepros better for them, *Its a bit easier to push being bigger* and it needs less filling, Not so sure about the ball for the handle though.
> 
> ...


On bolded parts: I've never seen or used a Tapepro, but if its piston diameter is bigger than the Can-Ams, yet still easier to push, I'm wondering if the difference is in how tight the Tapepros are built, compared to the Can-Ams. Otherwise with a bigger piston size - and if the tube length is longer than the Can-Ams, creating more drag between the mud and cylinder wall - it should be harder to push, if the same mud thickness is used.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its prob all that, But maybe the outlet hole is bigger as well, The cone is bigger, Its all one peice, Not like a can am that has a threaded peice in the nose cose then a ball is screwed to that, And its smooth walled, The can ams are rough cast. Maybe less resistance going on.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

For compund tube, I like the Can-Am. Yes the ball end is a bit bigger than others but then if you are using the Can-Am applicator heads then thats ok.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> For compund tube, I like the Can-Am. Yes the ball end is a bit bigger than others but then if you are using the Can-Am applicator heads then thats ok.


Geez, that's too bad, Ms. I was thinking to forward to you the Tapepro inside and outside mud applicators 2buck had sent to me, for you to trial. But now that they won't fit on your Can-Am properly.......:whistling2:

Guess I should get around to posting my thoughts on them.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Geez, that's too bad, Ms. I was thinking to forward to you the Tapepro inside and outside mud applicators 2buck had sent to me, for you to trial. But now that they won't fit on your Can-Am properly.......:whistling2:
> 
> Guess I should get around to posting my thoughts on them.


yes they will:whistling2:

I was grinding the [email protected] of them with sand paper, So they would fit over a BTE tube, So they just might work for him:thumbup:

The Question is, will Mudshark give them a reveiw


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> The Question is, will Mudshark give them a reveiw


That's a good question. Let's ask him.

Mudshark, any interest in reviewing them?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> i found this vid for you getplastered, it's Tomg from tapepro, demonstrating the new mudset bead. You will get the basic idea. Except Tomg must have healthy shoulders, I start my runs from the middle instead. I use the cp tube, can-am applicator, and the bead roller that Tomg sent me to try (it's really good) to use on paper bead. This vid is the tools needed for the mudset beads so.......... enjoy:thumbup:


that's what happens when you play on 2 sites









Guess I half to edit again, Tom sent me PM to say that's not him in the vid,,, said he's much better looking:jester:

Here's the proper video


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

JustMe said:


> That's a good question. Let's ask him.
> 
> Mudshark, any interest in reviewing them?




Hey that sounds good. I have 2 of the Can-Am tubes so could either shave one of the balls down or if I can find another tip. Send me a PM and we can go from there.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Hey that sounds good. I have 2 of the Can-Am tubes so could either shave one of the balls down or if I can find another tip. Send me a PM and we can go from there.


Will do.

A couple btw's:

I did mention this somewhere around here before - I did get a similar Advance outside applicator to fit another taper's Can-Am tube, by taking a dremel with a stone on it and grinding not much away from the inside of the 2 metal pins that help hold attachments onto the tube. It took all of about 15 minutes. It was still a bit snug - probably because the plastic inside the attachment was still a bit undersized for the Can-Am plastic ball. But it was definitely useable. If I'd spent a bit more time with it, I could've made it better. But he was happy enough with it, as it was.
If you want, I do have a company's Can-Am shorty tube kicking around somewhere. I could see about fitting the attachments up to it. The ball on it should be pretty worn in.
Or if you want to try fitting it to yours, I'll send as is. One nice thing about fitting it up that way might be that it wouldn't end up too floppy on the end. But you could turn the pins a bit if it was, to tighten things up again. I know I'd have to do that if I was to try running it on my Columbia tube - much too floppy.

I did try to get a smaller ball to fit onto a Can-Am tube, but the Can-Am dealer said they weren't available.


----------

